# 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

Please help, what are the possibilities that *NOC - 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers* gets at least single application, I fall under this NOC and with in 10 days my file will be ready to send CIC, I am little worried if this NOC needs special requirements as their is no single application being received by CIC.



Thanks
Anita


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

There is absolutely no way for anyone to answer that.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

That's good news, this means your chances are bright.

Regards,
Ash



Anita_devar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help, what are the possibilities that *NOC - 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers* gets at least single application, I fall under this NOC and with in 10 days my file will be ready to send CIC, I am little worried if this NOC needs special requirements as their is no single application being received by CIC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks Ash and Col

Is anyone in the forum who have got Visa under NOC - 1113 Securities agents, investment dealers and brokers or one who is yet to apply on this NOC ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sbnm said:


> hey Why is still is 0 of NOC 1113 acceptance? ny1 knows the reason? plz answer...



How do you expect anyone here to answer that?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Nobody applied. ;-)


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello, I had applied on 1113 code My application reached CIC on 12th of August... I see application fee being charged on my Credit card by from FSW on 17th Nov 2014.


----------



## Anita_devar (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello All, under 1113 i have received my file number in December 2014 last week.


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

I had submitted my application on 28 July. got file no on 22nd Nov. No progress further to that.


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Dear All,

has anyone attached their NSE certificates with their 1113 application ?

Regds,


----------



## khan_d (Feb 13, 2015)

Most consultants are saying that if Visa Post London has been selected the files would move even slower as it is overburdened with all files from Pak as well. New Delhi - visa Post may be moving faster.

Cheers,


----------

